# Pontiac GTO vs. Ferrari 250 GTO: the Gauntlet has been Thrown!



## gcthree (Oct 14, 2009)

We're looking for a committed soul that is willing to uphold the legacy of Pontiac's GTO. 

As you probably already know, the cover story of the March 1964 issue of Car and Driver was entitled: 'GTO vs. GTO', where editor David E. Davis, Jr. pitted Pontiac's new performance flagship car vs. the iconic Ferrari 250 GTO. The Pontiac won, and it was automotive heresy! It put Car and Driver on the map, and so too, the career of the legendary David E. Davis, Jr.. However, there were cries of 'foul'!, as the Pontiac was reportedly a 'ringer' prepared by Royal Pontiac.

20 years later, the GTO vs. GTO story was reprised in the April 1984 issue of Car and Driver, still under the guidance of Mr. Davis. This time around, however, the Ferrari smacked down the Pontiac, charting a 1.1 second better 0-60 time. Worse, on the asphalt that domestic muscle cars owned ( 1/4 mile), the Ferrari laid down a 14.4 second run vs. the Pontiac's 15.1 second pass. 

On May 1st and 2nd, in Williamsburg, Virginia the final chapter will be written. David E. Davis, Jr. will be there. A Mr. Smith (really!) will be there with his 250 GTO, along with 40 Ferrari owners interested in seeing that the legend is preserved. We need a representative 1964 Pontiac GTO willing to be part of a weekend event called Ferraris on the Vine 2010.

Ferraris on the Vine will be hosted at the Williamsburg Winery, and it is a fun, food and wine-filled event. Fellow Pontiac GTO owners are welcome to come join us and cheer-on the Poncho. There will be a driving tour, lunches, a gala dinner where David E. will preside and be held accountable for those stories in C&D, a vehicle exhibition in Merchant's Square preceded by a parade of cars to Colonial Williamsburg, awards...you name it. 

But we need one brave soul willing to uphold the findings of that 1st test back in 1964....

Drop me a note if you're the one, or if you're interested in attending. My email is: [email protected], or call: (757) 229-0999 ext. 170

Cheers,
Bob Weber

BTW, back in 1972 we had a maroon/black '67 GTO in our family.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

COOL ! I can't attend, but put me in for $100 on the Pontiac!!!!!!:cheers Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Missed it by _that_ much! 

Sounds like great fun!!


----------



## gcthree (Oct 14, 2009)

Maybe not. Drop me an email and let's disucss. Gorgeous car, btw...

Bob



Rukee said:


> Missed it by _that_ much!
> 
> Sounds like great fun!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Bob, I'm 15 hrs and over 1,000 miles away. I'm sure you can find a tri-power `64 car closer.


----------



## gcthree (Oct 14, 2009)

A stone's throw! 

I'm assuming that the GTO Forum is the best place to troll for that '64 tri power?

Bob



Rukee said:


> Sorry Bob, I'm 15 hrs and over 1,000 miles away. I'm sure you can find a tri-power `64 car closer.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not only were the two '64 GTO's Bobcatted, but they were also packing 421 cubic inch engines. A stock 389 tripower '64 should be able to run in the 13's with a four speed and a 3.90 or 3.55 gear, though. Good luck. I think you'll probably get an offer.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Paging Koppster to the white courtesy phone, Koppster to the courtesy phone please :lol:


----------



## gcthree (Oct 14, 2009)

I've learned of the whereabouts of the owner of the actual car used in the 1964 article; not sure if he'll play, but wouldn't that be a kick?

Kopster? Let me in on the joke.....



geeteeohguy said:


> Not only were the two '64 GTO's Bobcatted, but they were also packing 421 cubic inch engines. A stock 389 tripower '64 should be able to run in the 13's with a four speed and a 3.90 or 3.55 gear, though. Good luck. I think you'll probably get an offer.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

gcthree said:


> Kopster? Let me in on the joke.....


Koppster is a member here. I don't personally know him but I've seen a couple of his posts and he appears to have a beautiful white 64 GTO.


----------



## gcthree (Oct 14, 2009)

Folks, we have THE '64 car that was in the Car and Driver test and he is bringing the car! Does it get any better?

We're also attempting to get Jim Wangers to join-in.

I'll keep everyone posted...

Bob


----------



## diecastracerx (Jan 29, 2010)

I am currently featuring a "Grudge Match" between a '67 Pontiac GTO and a Ferrari 250 GTO on my website as a tribute to the original Car and Driver article: Die Cast Racing

Its a 1-64th scale drag race titled "GTO vs. GTO"

Thought some might like to see the video and pics.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Was the 4.33 gear rear end available in 64? I've seen the gear ratio available in 65. Very rare, but that'd be the car I'd put up against it.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I think I might go this event. Is anyone else going? From my understanding the GTOs will be racing on closed streets.


----------



## gtomuscle (Dec 11, 2009)

I wish i could be there to watch the GTO stomp on that 250.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

i might make the trek to see this, sounds like it'd be worth the flight, hotel and rental car.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow...where have I been, missed this thread entirely.

Interesting to say the least but my 64 is not pure, has a 400 in it with complete Edelbrock top end and 4-barrel.  Eventually will have a 421 block.

Thanks for the thought Xcmac :cheers


----------

